# SOLD! Please Delete



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold. Please Delete


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

willing to ship as I dont drive?


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm actually driving up this Sunday and can meet somewhere in Richmond. So if anyone is interested please let me know asap. Pm me ur number so I can call and work out the details faster.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily Bump!
--------------
I'm actually driving up this Sunday and can meet somewhere in Richmond. So if anyone is interested please let me know asap. Pm me ur number so I can call and work out the details faster. 
--------------


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

2 Sets Pending. 2 more sets still available.

Again, I can deliver to Richmond this Sunday


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Last chance for free delivery. 

I'm meeting a couple members at Richmond Centre tomorrow at noon.

I only have 2 more sets available so let me know ASAP.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

A PM has been sent!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Another set pending. 

1 set left available!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

All sets are pending.

Thanks everyone. Hope everything goes as planned.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

1 last set still available due to a flake out.

The last set is now in Richmond. I left them with mclass_2g.

If you're interested. Send him a PM.

Thank you.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

thanx for the stones, cant wait to set them up


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Ditto. We just decided which ones were going where


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

How much for the peach slices?


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> How much for the peach slices?


LOL! I already at those. LOL


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

morning bump for the last set of cichlid stones.

Again these are already in richmond.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Morning bump for some awesome decor.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump for again for the last set!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's one of ours with 6 of the caves in it. Within one week, our Jewels laid eggs all over the top of the one on the right...


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Here they are fanning/protecting...

And a terror and a convict in the middle. You get the idea


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like those stones are working wonders for you already


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

someone get this out of my trunk lol


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily bump!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

bumping TTT again!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

bumping TTT again!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

bumping to the top again!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumping again


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Last set! BTT!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

seriously guys this is half what they cost new and the fish love them. I bought 2 sets and may buy the third


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumping again


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumping again! 

I can't believe this is still available!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

first time i have seen this thread, pm sent

my apistos should love these


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you just have the one set left?


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

yup! only one set left!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

If Algae beater doesn't take them I will. Send me a PM if it doesn't work out...


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

PMs sent to both of you


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Still available!!!


----------

